

New Zealand: Up to 85 cases of illegal spying uncovered - stfu
http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=10876344

======
owenwil
There's a real lack of context in that article so it's worth mentioning that a
less generic thread about this exists here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6093710](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6093710)

~~~
stfu
Problem is that these long-form postings are rarely getting to the front page
unless they are about personal issues. If both of our posts get buried try
submitting each of the articles over the day and I am sure we can get one to
catch on.

It seems to me that there are probably only a few dozen people actively voting
in the newly submitted category, so it takes a bit of luck to have the right
kind of people lurking at the right moment giving their vote.

